# breeding behavior



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i have 5 reds about 6 to 7 inchs and a couple of them turned really dark and i hear males will get dark before females so i have 2 males if thats right, they have been blowing sand around making holes all over in my tank. i've seen a couple of them do the little dance a like a second but no more then that. so i dont know just wondering if anyone know what will be next so i can watch out for it. they have been gettin real aggressive lately as well and i know thats a sign too. well thanks for help
wally


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

well last night i watched the Ps for a couple hours and i saw two of them at one end of the tank blowing sand both of them and then they would do the little dance for like 4 seconds and stop. i dont have any eggs in the tank this morinnig so i'm not sure if anyone could help that would be great
wally


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

all piranhas are unique in their own ways, with means they will mate and interact with eachother in different ways. No one can really predict what they will do next, all you an really do is wait for the eggs. Everything sounds good though.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

It sounds like the beginning stages of breeding. It could take a few days or a few weeks. It all depends on if the time is right for them.


----------

